# best grow time in ohio?



## ToNiK

hey everybody I was thinking of growing outdoors does anybody know the season for ohio? I was planning on growing afghan kush and colombian gold from world of seeds


----------



## Blunted

yo tonik, most people in ohio wait till after mothers day for the last frost. If you ever make it up NE to that city where those college kids got shot during vietnam hit me up and we'll burn one


----------



## longtimegrower

I would not plant untill the first of may and they will need to finish before the middle of october  or some where around there.


----------



## Dubbaman

Mid April to catch some of the rainy season and then its all about when it finishes last year i had to bring them in they took so long


----------



## Joseph James

Id say put em out there sometime in June...then watch them ripen right before your very eyes!

  peace man.


----------



## Hick

Frost Date chart
..


----------



## ToNiK

thanks for the help everybody everyone at this site has been really helpful unlike alot of other places Ive tried, and blunted If Im ever up there Ill defenantly hit you up (hopefully Ill have some kush by then )
do you guys have any tips for nutrients I was trying to go organic but Im open to anything and also what shoud I do If they finish too late because Im doing a guerilla grow so bringing the plants back to my house probably wont be possible (unless there chopped and in bags) 

thanks again everybody:aok:


----------



## smokybear

First of all, I would like to welcome you to MP. This is a fantastic place to learn about growing mj. Glad to have you here.

If you start them right after the last frost, which I believe is right around April 15, they should be finished up near the end of September or middle of October. 

Good luck on your grow and I hope to see some pictures in the near future. Take care my friend.


----------



## Dubbaman

Hick said:
			
		

> Frost Date chart
> ..


 
Ha too funny i say mid April and the chart says that for Cinci area and begining of May for northern parts of the state. Guess since if your in the middle of the 2 youd need to wait an extra week


----------



## outdoorsman101

im in northern ohio and plan on growing inside for a few weeks then transplanting around may 10th


----------



## GrowRebel

Hello there!  I'm in NE Ohio ... I did my first outdoor grow last year ... I'm an indoor grower, but let me tell ya ... growing outdoors is a beautiful exprience ...:watchplant:

... I grew Northern Lights, my sweet lady Electric Blue ... Swt#3 ... Black Domina ... and SDXWW ... of course I used clones ... I refuse to waste my time with males ... I make sure what I plant outside is 100% female ...:hubba:

... I planted them the first week of June and harvest them the middle of September ... :banana::bongin::yay:

If your are in NE Ohio I would recommend no earlier than mid May ... remember ... we can have snow in early May ... are you growing from seeds or clones?

Anyway ... you are going to LOVE growing outdoors ... I certainly do ...
... I'm working to get my sick garden ... due to bad soil ... back in shape in time for the outdoor growing season ... :woohoo:


----------



## Midnight Toker

Go Ohioians! haha. If your in NE ohio plant in like Rockey River or somwhere in the metroparks...then if in a good enough spot you wont have to worry about cops, people, or anything else haha...good luck everyone.


----------



## Dubbaman

Midnight Toker said:
			
		

> Go Ohioians! haha. If your in NE ohio plant in like Rockey River or somwhere in the metroparks...then if in a good enough spot you wont have to worry about cops, people, or anything else haha.


 
:rofl: i knew a guy who tried that in Sharon woods a while back it was funny to see his face when he got busted, the park rangers do go off the beaten paths to look for things like that in them parks man, not a good idea IMO they left his plants and someone to watch them from the observatory and when he went to get them one evening they seen him and picked him up for it not only did he get the intent to distribute, cultivation, and possission charges but he got charged for misuse of federally protected lands and stuff like that too.


----------



## Midnight Toker

In Sharon woods? Thats crazy haha...a buddie of mine had an amazing grow in the metroparks...never had problems or got caught, I dunno my advise on the metroparks is grow where theres no paths or far from the main paths lol.


----------



## outdoorsman101

eh i live literally in the metros and my advice is to stay away, sooo many people hike through there.... theres a really good chance you will get busted/ganked


----------



## stickerbushman

i'm at about the same latitude and time to head outside right now to enjoy my efforts.  anyway, there is not need to germinate any seeds until mid May at the earliest.  June 1st is just fine.  You are only increasing your risk because of making paths, activity etc.  What the bud needs is plenty of sun, more than an early start.  I Know.


----------

